# L'UEFA respinge il VA del Milan. E' ufficiale.



## mefisto94 (15 Dicembre 2017)

E' arrivata la comunicazione ufficiale dell'UEFA che respinge il piano di Voluntary Agreement del Milan.

Ecco il comunicato.

*La Camera Investigativa dell’indipendente Organo di Controllo Finanziario dei Club UEFA ha analizzato la richiesta presentata dall’AC Milan per quanto riguarda il voluntary agreement previsto dal regolamento del Financial Fair Play (FFP).
Dopo un attento esame di tutta la documentazione presentata e delle spiegazioni fornite, la Camera ha deciso di non concludere il voluntary agreement con l’AC Milan.
In particolare, la Camera ha considerato che, a oggi, ci sono ancora delle incertezze per quanto riguarda il rifinanziamento del debito che deve essere rimborsato a ottobre 2018 e le garanzie finanziarie fornite dai maggiori azionisti.
L’AC Milan continuerà ad essere soggetto all’attuale monitoraggio e la situazione verrà valutata di nuovo nei primi mesi del 2018.*


----------



## mefisto94 (15 Dicembre 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> E' arrivata la comunicazione ufficiale dell'UEFA che respinge il piano di Voluntary Agreement del Milan.



Era chiaro, non potevano sblianciarsi con una situazione patrimoniale così nebulosa.


----------



## mefisto94 (15 Dicembre 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> E' arrivata la comunicazione ufficiale dell'UEFA che respinge il piano di Voluntary Agreement del Milan.
> 
> Ecco il comunicato.
> 
> ...



up


----------



## admin (15 Dicembre 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> E' arrivata la comunicazione ufficiale dell'UEFA che respinge il piano di Voluntary Agreement del Milan.
> 
> Ecco il comunicato.
> 
> ...




E come disse Er Libanese... mo so c...


----------



## Roger84 (15 Dicembre 2017)

Va bè, era piuttosto chiaro da mesi che la fine sarebbe stata questa!
Non ho capito solo una cosa: mettiamo che a breve verrà rifinanziato il debito, riprenderanno in esame il caso oppure ormai ce lo possiamo scordare definitivamente il VA?


----------



## mefisto94 (15 Dicembre 2017)

Roger84 ha scritto:


> Va bè, era piuttosto chiaro da mesi che la fine sarebbe stata questa!
> Non ho capito solo una cosa: mettiamo che a breve verrà rifinanziato il debito, riprenderanno in esame il caso oppure ormai ce lo possiamo scordare definitivamente il VA?



No, ormai la questione è archiviata.


----------



## admin (15 Dicembre 2017)

Roger84 ha scritto:


> Va bè, era piuttosto chiaro da mesi che la fine sarebbe stata questa!
> Non ho capito solo una cosa: mettiamo che a breve verrà rifinanziato il debito, riprenderanno in esame il caso oppure ormai ce lo possiamo scordare definitivamente il VA?



Ma assolutamente no.

Al massimo si passa al settlement.


----------



## diavoloINme (15 Dicembre 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> E' arrivata la comunicazione ufficiale dell'UEFA che respinge il piano di Voluntary Agreement del Milan.
> 
> Ecco il comunicato.
> 
> ...



Quel che conta è che ci siano i soldi, di lee o di altri soci e poi la uefa si cala i pantaloni come ha fatto col psg.
Chi o cosa potrebbe impedire a uno sponsor di investire per il milan?
La strada ormai è stata segnata, il psg insegna.
Concentriamoci solo sulle reali dinamiche della nostra proprietà , la uefa conta meno di zero.
Il calcio ormai è business e indietro non si torna perchè i milioni che girano fanno comodo a tanti.
Mi preme solo capire le nostre reali potenzialità, che sia lee a guidarci oppure un altro.


----------



## Il Rosso e il Nero (15 Dicembre 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> E' arrivata la comunicazione ufficiale dell'UEFA che respinge il piano di Voluntary Agreement del Milan.
> 
> Ecco il comunicato.
> 
> ...



Che sorpresona


----------



## Aron (15 Dicembre 2017)

Al Milan aspettano anni di transizione, dopo anni di limbo.


----------



## sette (15 Dicembre 2017)

Scusate, ma da dove lo deducete che il VA è questione chiusa per sempre???? Hanno detto che continuano a monitorare e che se ne riparla nel 2018. Inoltre la richiesta non è stata respinta a causa della nebulosità di Li ma a causa della nebulosità del debito: già c'è una due diligence in corso, si spera che Fassone perfezionerà gli incartamenti prima della prossima riunione dell'UEFA.


----------



## mefisto94 (15 Dicembre 2017)

sette ha scritto:


> Scusate, ma da dove lo deducete che il VA è questione chiusa per sempre???? Hanno detto che continuano a monitorare e che se ne riparla nel 2018. Inoltre la richiesta non è stata respinta a causa della nebulosità di Li ma a causa della nebulosità del debito: già c'è una due diligence in corso, si spera che Fassone perfezionerà gli incartamenti prima della prossima riunione dell'UEFA.



Le due cose sono abbastanza coincidenti, alla fine.

*"...e le garanzie finanziarie fornite dai maggiori azionisti."*


----------



## AllanX (15 Dicembre 2017)

A mio avviso il progetto di Li non può e non potrà comunque prescindere da forti investimenti, pertanto credo che alla fine si inventeranno qualcosa come i "megasponsor" per mandare a quel paese la UEFA e le sue boiate


----------



## Milanforever26 (15 Dicembre 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> E' arrivata la comunicazione ufficiale dell'UEFA che respinge il piano di Voluntary Agreement del Milan.
> 
> Ecco il comunicato.
> 
> ...



Solo io ci leggo un'apertura enorme se Fassone rispetta quanto detto di rifinanziare in primavera il debito con Elliot?

PS: La questione Elliot è uno scoglio insormontabile ad oggi per la UEFA, perché col Milan stesso dato in pegno non c'è chiarezza sulla proprietà e quindi su tutto il progetto


----------



## Clarenzio (15 Dicembre 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> E' arrivata la comunicazione ufficiale dell'UEFA che respinge il piano di Voluntary Agreement del Milan.
> 
> Ecco il comunicato.
> 
> ...


----------



## -Lionard- (15 Dicembre 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> E' arrivata la comunicazione ufficiale dell'UEFA che respinge il piano di Voluntary Agreement del Milan.
> 
> Ecco il comunicato.
> 
> ...


Se mi posso permettere una battuta, la Uefa deve essere rimasta all'antica se lamenta proprio la mancanza di garanzie finanziarie fornite dai maggiori azionisti visto che alcuni utenti spiegavano come il proprietario di una volta appartenesse ormai al passato.

Si tratta di una battuta, quindi vi chiedo la cortesia di evitare di citarmi Bayern, Manchester United ed altri casi simili. Riflettiamo però su un punto: com'è possibile che a distanza di soli 6 mesi dalla cessione, siamo ancora qui ad interrogarci sul nostro futuro e sulle nostre prospettive? La stampa certamente vi marcia sopra e non vede l'ora di gettarci fango addosso ma onestamente da milanista sono stufo di sapere tutto su fondi d'investimento, paradisi fiscali, LBO, bond convertibili, hedge fund e IPO ma di aver dimenticato come si sogna in grande.


----------



## Aron (15 Dicembre 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Solo io ci leggo un'apertura enorme se Fassone rispetta quanto detto di rifinanziare in primavera il debito con Elliot?
> 
> PS: La questione Elliot è uno scoglio insormontabile ad oggi per la UEFA, perché col Milan stesso dato in pegno non c'è chiarezza sulla proprietà e quindi su tutto il progetto



Il VA è definitivamente respinto. 
La UEFA continua a monitorare per sapere come comportarsi col settlement agreement, il cui obiettivo finale è il pareggio di bilancio, mentre l'attuazione dell'accordo avviene su misura dei casi singoli.

Viste comunque le notizie recenti c'è poco da star tranquilli pure per il settlement agreement


----------



## sette (15 Dicembre 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Le due cose sono abbastanza coincidenti, alla fine.
> 
> *"...e le garanzie finanziarie fornite dai maggiori azionisti."*



d'accordo  questo mi era sfuggito: ma su questo punto verrei leggere i commenti di quelli che parlavano del "ruggito di Haxia e Huarong". Oppure vorrei che almeno 1 giornalista sfacciato facesse a Fassone questa domanda: "come può Lu Bo stare ancora seduto nel CDA dopo questa bocciatura?" e sentire la risposta di Fassone


----------



## sette (15 Dicembre 2017)

Aron ha scritto:


> Il VA è definitivamente respinto.
> La UEFA continua a monitorare per sapere come comportarsi col settlement agreement, il cui obiettivo finale è il pareggio di bilancio, mentre l'attuazione dell'accordo avviene su misura dei casi singoli.
> 
> Viste comunque le notizie recenti c'è poco da star tranquilli pure per il settlement agreement



fonte?


----------



## uolfetto (15 Dicembre 2017)

"L’AC Milan continuerà ad essere soggetto all’attuale monitoraggio e la situazione verrà valutata di nuovo nei primi mesi del 2018."

a me sembra sia andata molto meglio di quello che si diceva...


----------



## admin (15 Dicembre 2017)

Aron ha scritto:


> Il VA è definitivamente respinto.
> La UEFA continua a monitorare per sapere come comportarsi col settlement agreement, il cui obiettivo finale è il pareggio di bilancio, mentre l'attuazione dell'accordo avviene su misura dei casi singoli.
> 
> Viste comunque le notizie recenti c'è poco da star tranquilli pure per il settlement agreement



.


----------



## admin (15 Dicembre 2017)

-Lionard- ha scritto:


> Se mi posso permettere una battuta, la Uefa deve essere rimasta all'antica se lamenta proprio la mancanza di garanzie finanziarie fornite dai maggiori azionisti visto che alcuni utenti spiegavano come il proprietario di una volta appartenesse ormai al passato.
> 
> Si tratta di una battuta, quindi vi chiedo la cortesia di evitare di citarmi Bayern, Manchester United ed altri casi simili. Riflettiamo però su un punto: com'è possibile che a distanza di soli 6 mesi dalla cessione, siamo ancora qui ad interrogarci sul nostro futuro e sulle nostre prospettive? La stampa certamente vi marcia sopra e non vede l'ora di gettarci fango addosso ma onestamente da milanista sono stufo di sapere tutto su fondi d'investimento, paradisi fiscali, LBO, bond convertibili, hedge fund e IPO ma di aver dimenticato come si sogna in grande.



.


----------



## Aron (15 Dicembre 2017)

sette ha scritto:


> fonte?



La Uefa?


----------



## admin (15 Dicembre 2017)

sette ha scritto:


> Scusate, ma da dove lo deducete che il VA è questione chiusa per sempre???? Hanno detto che continuano a monitorare e che se ne riparla nel 2018. Inoltre la richiesta non è stata respinta a causa della nebulosità di Li ma a causa della nebulosità del debito: già c'è una due diligence in corso, si spera che Fassone perfezionerà gli incartamenti prima della prossima riunione dell'UEFA.



Puoi sognare quanto vuoi ma non è così.

Il voluntary è stato bocciato. La Uefa monitorerà la situazione per decidere SE concedere il settlement.


----------



## corvorossonero (15 Dicembre 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> E' arrivata la comunicazione ufficiale dell'UEFA che respinge il piano di Voluntary Agreement del Milan.
> 
> Ecco il comunicato.
> 
> ...



Questa estate molti dicevano, il VA era la prova del 9 sulla credibilità di Fassone e della proprietà.
Bene, risultato bocciati.
Ai posteri l'ardua sentenza.


----------



## corvorossonero (15 Dicembre 2017)

Aggiungo che la UEFA(non i giornalai) ha messo in dubbio le garanzie economiche della nostra "proprietà". Ci rendiamo conto della gravità dell'affermazione?


----------



## Moffus98 (15 Dicembre 2017)

*Nelle prossime ore è attesa la risposta ufficiale del Milan attraverso un comunicato. Intanto Di Biase, giornalista di calcioefinanza.it, spiega come l'idea di Elliott sia quella di mettere all'asta il Milan oppure di cercare un nuovo acquirente*


----------



## Ruuddil23 (15 Dicembre 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> E' arrivata la comunicazione ufficiale dell'UEFA che respinge il piano di Voluntary Agreement del Milan.
> 
> Ecco il comunicato.
> 
> ...





Admin ha scritto:


> Puoi sognare quanto vuoi ma non è così.
> 
> Il voluntary è stato bocciato. La Uefa monitorerà la situazione per decidere SE concedere il settlement.



Infatti la situazione è esattamente questa. Qua ogni scusa è buona per iniziare a fare voli pindarici e gridare al complotto mediatico. Non fasciamoci la testa ma almeno siamo realisti.


----------



## __king george__ (15 Dicembre 2017)

allora io vorrei dire e capire una cosa:

da agosto i giornali dicono che non ci avrebbero concesso il VA mentre Fassone si dichiarava quasi sicuro (poi ottimista,poi moderatamente ottimista,ecc)

se lo sapevano i giornali come faceva Fassone a non saperlo? la risposta logica sarebbe: era in MALAFEDE

ok facciamo che i giornali hanno indovinato (tutti? che casualità cavolo!) e Fassone era davvero convinto..in quel caso viene in mente solo una parola: INCOMPETENZA

mi dispiace ma comunque la rigiriamo non si arriva a delle conclusioni tanto incoraggianti..


----------



## Moffus98 (15 Dicembre 2017)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> allora io vorrei dire e capire una cosa:
> 
> da agosto i giornali dicono che non ci avrebbero concesso il VA mentre Fassone si dichiarava quasi sicuro (poi ottimista,poi moderatamente ottimista,ecc)
> 
> ...



Che la nostra dirigenza è incompetente si sa ormai. E' un dato di fatto. Basta vedere le tante grane che ci ritroviamo ora: il caso Donnarumma, mercato sbagliato, squadra al settimo posto.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (15 Dicembre 2017)

C'è scritto comunque che la situazione verrà di nuovo presa in esame nel 2018. Se rifinanziano il debito per me l'anno prossimo cambia qualcosa


----------



## corvorossonero (15 Dicembre 2017)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> C'è scritto comunque che la situazione verrà di nuovo presa in esame nel 2018. Se rifinanziano il debito per me l'anno prossimo cambia qualcosa



no. Al massimo sarà SA


----------



## corvorossonero (15 Dicembre 2017)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Che la nostra dirigenza è incompetente si sa ormai. E' un dato di fatto. Basta vedere le tante grane che ci ritroviamo ora: il caso Donnarumma, mercato sbagliato, squadra al settimo posto.



concordo


----------



## AllanX (15 Dicembre 2017)

Volendoci vedere del buono a tutti i costi in questa notizia c'é che adesso finalmente la smetteranno con la pagliacciata dollarumma.
Inoltre il prossimo mercato sarà finanziato dalle miniere di fosfati di Li come megasponsor


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (15 Dicembre 2017)

-Lionard- ha scritto:


> Se mi posso permettere una battuta, la Uefa deve essere rimasta all'antica se lamenta proprio la mancanza di garanzie finanziarie fornite dai maggiori azionisti visto che alcuni utenti spiegavano come il proprietario di una volta appartenesse ormai al passato.
> 
> Si tratta di una battuta, quindi vi chiedo la cortesia di evitare di citarmi Bayern, Manchester United ed altri casi simili. Riflettiamo però su un punto:* com'è possibile che a distanza di soli 6 mesi dalla cessione, siamo ancora qui ad interrogarci sul nostro futuro e sulle nostre prospettive?* La stampa certamente vi marcia sopra e non vede l'ora di gettarci fango addosso ma onestamente da milanista sono stufo di sapere tutto su fondi d'investimento, paradisi fiscali, LBO, bond convertibili, hedge fund e IPO ma di aver dimenticato come si sogna in grande.


Forse perchè siamo vecchi ...siamo superati...troppo all'antica...
Siamo talmente vecchi che siamo rimasti ai tempi dove si presentava un signore con nome e cognome ed annunciava di essere il nuovo proprietario del Milan...e di lui sapevi tutto...affari...patrimonio...tutto alla luce del sole...
Ma purtroppo i tempi son cambiati...ora non serve nemmeno presentarsi...e non serve nemmeno far sapere chi sei...
Per quanto rigarda l'affidabilità non c'è problema...basta qualche congettura e ti ritrovi ''oscuratore'' di governi esteri...qualche raffronto e ti ritrovi come socio occulto società miliardarie che non si sa per quale motivo non possono venire allo scoperto...

Siamo troppo vecchi...troppo sospettosi...come ''purtroppo'' lo sono gli investigatori dela UEFA...


----------



## admin (15 Dicembre 2017)

*Fassone sul voluntary negato* --) http://www.milanworld.net/fassone-sul-voluntary-negato-al-milan-vt56345.html


----------



## sette (15 Dicembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Puoi sognare quanto vuoi ma non è così.
> 
> Il voluntary è stato bocciato. La Uefa monitorerà la situazione per decidere SE concedere il settlement.



e se non concede neanche il settlement che succede?


----------



## corvorossonero (15 Dicembre 2017)

sette ha scritto:


> e se non concede neanche il settlement che succede?



non credo possa succedere. A quel punto non potremo partecipare a competizioni europee per un anno.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (15 Dicembre 2017)

-Lionard- ha scritto:


> Se mi posso permettere una battuta, la Uefa deve essere rimasta all'antica se lamenta proprio la mancanza di garanzie finanziarie fornite dai maggiori azionisti visto che alcuni utenti spiegavano come il proprietario di una volta appartenesse ormai al passato.
> 
> Si tratta di una battuta, quindi vi chiedo la cortesia di evitare di citarmi Bayern, Manchester United ed altri casi simili. Riflettiamo però su un punto: *com'è possibile che a distanza di soli 6 mesi dalla cessione, siamo ancora qui ad interrogarci sul nostro futuro e sulle nostre prospettive?* La stampa certamente vi marcia sopra e non vede l'ora di gettarci fango addosso ma onestamente da milanista sono stufo di sapere tutto su fondi d'investimento, paradisi fiscali, LBO, bond convertibili, hedge fund e IPO ma di aver dimenticato come si sogna in grande.



Stessa considerazione che ho fatto poco tempo fa e direi che basta da sola a far incavolare ogni tifoso che abbia un minimo di cervello. Anche perché ora i mesi non sono sei ma otto e stiamo ancora nell'incertezza pre-closing.


----------



## corvorossonero (15 Dicembre 2017)

Old.Memories.73 ha scritto:


> Forse perchè siamo vecchi ...siamo superati...troppo all'antica...
> Siamo talmente vecchi che siamo rimasti ai tempi dove si presentava un signore con nome e cognome ed annunciava di essere il nuovo proprietario del Milan...e di lui sapevi tutto...affari...patrimonio...tutto alla luce del sole...
> Ma purtroppo i tempi son cambiati...ora non serve nemmeno presentarsi...e non serve nemmeno far sapere chi sei...
> Per quanto rigarda l'affidabilità non c'è problema...basta qualche congettura e ti ritrovi ''oscuratore'' di governi esteri...qualche raffronto e ti ritrovi come socio occulto società miliardarie che non si sa per quale motivo non possono venire allo scoperto...
> ...



Forse perché molti non vogliono vedere che ci sono situazioni troppo oscure che andrebbero chiarite. Altro che siamo vecchi. 
Vi state ostinando a difendere a spada tratta società e dirigenti senza capire che non sono chiari, che navigano a vista.


----------



## Willy Wonka (15 Dicembre 2017)

Botta tremenda. Ci aspettano anni e anni di vacche magrissime.


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (15 Dicembre 2017)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Forse perché molti non vogliono vedere che ci sono situazioni troppo oscure che andrebbero chiarite. Altro che siamo vecchi.
> *Vi state ostinando a difendere a spada tratta società e dirigenti senza capire che non sono chiari, che navigano a vista*.


Se dici a me sei proprio fuori strada ...o forse non hai colto il senso del mio post...


----------



## corvorossonero (15 Dicembre 2017)

Old.Memories.73 ha scritto:


> Se dici a me sei proprio fuori strada ...o forse non hai colto il senso del mio post...



si scusa, volevo scrivere in riferimento generale e poi non so perché ho fatto anche riferimento a te 

Comunque cominci ad avere perplessità anche tu eh? Io te l'avevo detto in passato se ricordi...


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (15 Dicembre 2017)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> si scusa, volevo scrivere in riferimento generale e poi non so perché ho fatto anche riferimento a te
> 
> *Comunque cominci ad avere perplessità anche tu eh?* Io te l'avevo detto in passato se ricordi...


In verità le ho sempre avute...
Non mi convincono fin dall'inizio...e qui mi devo ricollegare al mio post precedente...
Nome-Cognome-Professione...tutto alla luce del sole...
Troppo complicato per me scorgere il vero tra le pieghe dell'oscuro


----------



## DrHouse (15 Dicembre 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> E' arrivata la comunicazione ufficiale dell'UEFA che respinge il piano di Voluntary Agreement del Milan.
> 
> Ecco il comunicato.
> 
> ...



notizia che fa male, ma spero non sia di intralcio...

non la commento, perchè aspetto le novità 2018 per capire meglio...

ho però una richiesta da fare a [MENTION=931]Il Re dell'Est[/MENTION]
spero possa darmi delucidazioni migliori...

il Milan ha presentato il cambio di bilancio, dall'anno solare all'anno sportivo. e a ottobre ha approvato il mini bilancio gennaio-giugno 2017.
ho visto, e ne ho attinto, sul tuo blog che hai inserito tutti i bilanci societari...
se puoi darmi una mano nel capire se nel bilancino gennaio-giugno sono stati inseriti gli acquisti di giugno: Kessie, Musacchio, Rodriguez, Borini, Calhanoglu, Silva e Conti...
e se la risposta è affermativa, riuscire a capire se il loro peso finanziario è stato totalmente inserito in quel bilancio, o solo l'ammortamento iniziale...

credo sia utile da capire, perchè per la tranquillità che dimostra Fassone (il quale è più preoccupato per le sanzioni 2014-2017), mi pare che abbiano usato questo "paracadute"...
in questo caso, il mercato estivo a bilancio 2018 sarebbe di 87 milioni, e non 230... e questi 87 già praticamente coperti (tra le cessioni, e i ricavi plus di queste prime 10 gare di EL, che lo scorso anno non c'erano)...


----------



## koti (15 Dicembre 2017)

Secondo la Gazzetta non sono da escludere blocchi delle finestre di mercato. Mamma mia, sarebbe una tragedia.


----------



## claudiop77 (15 Dicembre 2017)

Al Psg invece non faranno nulla.
Questa è la giustizia UEFA.

Sarebbe almeno giusto che una nuova proprietà non sia responsabile dei bilanci della precedente società.


----------



## fra29 (15 Dicembre 2017)

Quindi colpa dei giornali cattivi che avevano anticipato la notizia...
Le,richieste dell’UEFA mi sembrano sia legittime (del resto mi pare che i dubbi sulla proprietà siano condivisi e qua dentro forse in 3-4 non li hanno).
O pensiamo che a un City o a uno UTD avrebbero messo questi paletti?


----------



## corvorossonero (15 Dicembre 2017)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Quindi colpa dei giornali cattivi che avevano anticipato la notizia...
> Le,richieste dell’UEFA mi sembrano sia legittime (del resto mi pare che i dubbi sulla proprietà siano condivisi e qua dentro forse in 3-4 non li hanno).
> O pensiamo che a un City o a uno UTD avrebbero messo questi paletti?



in realtà è al contrario. Quelli che hanno dubbi sulla proprietà siamo in pochi.


----------



## Milanlove (15 Dicembre 2017)

sette ha scritto:


> e se non concede neanche il settlement che succede?



quello lo concedono per forza. Il problema che con il settlement passeremo stagioni a provare a comprare a poco e a vendere a tanto. 
Sogniamoci grandi acquisti, grande spese e un grande milan nell'immediato. Oggi inizia il vero ridimensionamento.
Oggi inizia la salita e chissà quando finirà con gli attuali dirigenti.


----------



## Milanlove (15 Dicembre 2017)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Quindi colpa dei giornali cattivi che avevano anticipato la notizia...
> Le,richieste dell’UEFA mi sembrano sia legittime (del resto mi pare che i dubbi sulla proprietà siano condivisi e qua dentro forse in 3-4 non li hanno).
> O pensiamo che a un City o a uno UTD avrebbero messo questi paletti?



L'onesto Fassone, con tutta la sua buona fede e santità si è sempre dimostrato ottimista.

Oggi invece è la giornata del "si sapeva...". 
Lo sapevamo tutti, tranne il nostro AD. Quindi o non ci capisce niente o ha fatto il finto tonto e ha provato a illudere i tifosi, prendere in giro i giornalisti, intortare gli esperti della UEFA. 
Siccome è in buona fede, è onesto e non prende in giro i tifosi, è meglio quindi propendere sul fatto che non capisca niente.


----------



## Milanlove (15 Dicembre 2017)

koti ha scritto:


> Secondo la Gazzetta non sono da escludere blocchi delle finestre di mercato. Mamma mia, sarebbe una tragedia.



vabbè, adesso ovviamente sui giornali metteranno tutte le casistiche dalle migliori alle peggiori. Ma non credo che ci penalizzeranno più del dovuto, sinceramente non è che siamo un club che non paga gli stipendi, le tasse o roba del genere.


----------



## Aron (15 Dicembre 2017)

claudiop77 ha scritto:


> Al Psg invece non faranno nulla.
> Questa è la giustizia UEFA.
> 
> Sarebbe almeno giusto che una nuova proprietà non sia responsabile dei bilanci della precedente società.



Tutto da vedere che il PSG non subisca sanzioni. Attualmente il PSG è sotto inchiesta.


----------



## wfiesso (15 Dicembre 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> *Solo io ci leggo un'apertura enorme se Fassone rispetta quanto detto di rifinanziare in primavera il debito con Elliot?*
> 
> PS: La questione Elliot è uno scoglio insormontabile ad oggi per la UEFA, perché col Milan stesso dato in pegno non c'è chiarezza sulla proprietà e quindi su tutto il progetto



No, ho avuto la stessa impressione, magari sbagliata eh.


----------



## Aron (15 Dicembre 2017)

Milanlove ha scritto:


> quello lo concedono per forza. Il problema che con il settlement passeremo stagioni a provare a comprare a poco e a vendere a tanto.
> Sogniamoci grandi acquisti, grande spese e un grande milan nell'immediato. Oggi inizia il vero ridimensionamento.
> Oggi inizia la salita e chissà quando finirà con gli attuali dirigenti.



Non sono obbligati a concedere neanche il settlement.
Chiaramente succederebbe un pandemonio se la Uefa esprimesse ufficialmente perplessità persino sul settlement agreement


----------



## Milanlove (15 Dicembre 2017)

Aron ha scritto:


> Non sono obbligati a concedere neanche il settlement.
> Chiaramente succederebbe un pandemonio se la Uefa esprimesse ufficialmente perplessità persino sul settlement agreement



bè, se non ci dessero nemmeno il settlment sarebbe da andare in sede con i forconi e cacciarli via tutti. Io il SA lo do per scontato ora. 
Va bene (per modo di dire...) aver fallito clamorosamente l'"all in" questa estate affidando soldi e mercato a un apprendista DS, ma l'aver trasformato il Milan (7 champions) in una club su cui nessuno scommetterebbe nemmeno un soldo bucato, sarebbe veramente troppo.


----------



## Aron (15 Dicembre 2017)

Milanlove ha scritto:


> bè, se non ci dessero nemmeno il settlment sarebbe da andare in sede con i forconi e cacciarli via tutti. Io il SA lo do per scontato ora.
> Va bene (per modo di dire...) aver fallito clamorosamente l'"all in" questa estate affidando soldi e mercato a un apprendista DS, ma l'aver trasformato il Milan (7 champions) in una club su cui nessuno scommetterebbe nemmeno un soldo bucato, sarebbe veramente troppo.



Proprio perché la mancata concessione del settlement agreement sarebbe mediaticamente e sportivamente un qualcosa che solleverebbe polveroni, prima di allora ci sarà a mio parere un nuovo passaggio di proprietà.
E' un rischio che non possono correre.


----------



## alcyppa (15 Dicembre 2017)

Aron ha scritto:


> Proprio perché la mancata concessione del settlement agreement sarebbe mediaticamente e sportivamente un qualcosa che solleverebbe polveroni, prima di allora ci sarà a mio parere un nuovo passaggio di proprietà.
> E' un rischio che non possono correre.



Ragionando per assurdo e cose in cui non credo: ci hanno rifiutato il VA ma non ci hanno ancora accordato il SA. Nel caso in cui avvenga un altro passaggio di proprietà prima della concessione di quest'ultimo sarebbe possibile poi richiedere di nuovo il Voluntary?

Suppogno di no.


----------



## ilcondompelato (15 Dicembre 2017)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> allora io vorrei dire e capire una cosa:
> 
> da agosto i giornali dicono che non ci avrebbero concesso il VA mentre Fassone si dichiarava quasi sicuro (poi ottimista,poi moderatamente ottimista,ecc)
> 
> ...



Purtroppo è così. 
Io sono dell' idea che Fassone era consapevole che il piano presentato faceva acqua da tutte le parti, ma comunque in parte lo giustifico, anche perché che avrebbe dovuto dire.
Lo avrebbero fatto tutti i dirigenti


----------



## Aron (15 Dicembre 2017)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Ragionando per assurdo e cose in cui non credo: ci hanno rifiutato il VA ma non ci hanno ancora accordato il SA. Nel caso in cui avvenga un altro passaggio di proprietà prima della concessione di quest'ultimo sarebbe possibile poi richiedere di nuovo il Voluntary?
> 
> Suppogno di no.



Per regolamento sarebbe troppo tardi.
Se poi la Uefa concedesse la grazia...


----------



## Ale.sasha (15 Dicembre 2017)

Milanlove ha scritto:


> L'onesto Fassone, con tutta la sua buona fede e santità si è sempre dimostrato ottimista.
> 
> Oggi invece è la giornata del "si sapeva...".
> Lo sapevamo tutti, tranne il nostro AD. Quindi o non ci capisce niente o ha fatto il finto tonto e ha provato a illudere i tifosi, prendere in giro i giornalisti, intortare gli esperti della UEFA.
> Siccome è in buona fede, è onesto e non prende in giro i tifosi, è meglio quindi propendere sul fatto che non capisca niente.



Ma scusa, cosa doveva dire Fassone? Dare da subito per scontato che non ci avrebbero accordato il SA? 

Secondo me erano tutte dichiarazioni di facciata, ma sapeva benissimo anche lui come sarebbe andata a finire...


----------



## Milanlove (15 Dicembre 2017)

Ale.sasha ha scritto:


> Ma scusa, cosa doveva dire Fassone? Dare da subito per scontato che non ci avrebbero accordato il SA?
> 
> Secondo me erano tutte dichiarazioni di facciata, ma sapeva benissimo anche lui come sarebbe andata a finire...



e cosa è andato a fare dalla Uefa dichiarandosi a destra e sinistra ottimista davanti a tv, giornali e tifosi? A elemosinare il VA con il cappello in mano?

Odio Galliani e spero che muoia schiacciato da una schiacciasassi, ma se l'avesse fatta lui questa sceneggiata sarebbero stati uguali i commenti? No, perchè lui era in malafede. Mentre Fassone è in buona fede e quindi va bene che con lo stemma del milan sulla giacca vada ad elemosinare con il cappello in mano il VA dalla UEFA, per far chiarire per l'ennesima volta a tutto il mondo che la nostra proprietà è inconsistente. Qual'era lo scopo di questa sceneggiata, perchè di tale si tratta se già si sapeva tutto?
Secondo me, è un mix tra incapacità dirigenziale e tentativo di prendere tempo anche se non è ancora ben chiaro per cosa.


----------



## Aron (15 Dicembre 2017)

Ale.sasha ha scritto:


> Ma scusa, cosa doveva dire Fassone? Dare da subito per scontato che non ci avrebbero accordato il SA?
> 
> Secondo me erano tutte dichiarazioni di facciata, ma sapeva benissimo anche lui come sarebbe andata a finire...



Un Milan nelle seguente ipotetiche condizioni:

-quarto posto in classifica
-valore della rosa in rialzo
-nuovi accordi importanti con gli sponsor
-progetto stadio impostato almeno a livello preliminare
-proprietà trasparente e affidabile

avrebbe probabilmente ricevuto un sì al voluntary agreement


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (16 Dicembre 2017)

DrHouse ha scritto:


> notizia che fa male, ma spero non sia di intralcio...
> 
> non la commento, perchè aspetto le novità 2018 per capire meglio...
> 
> ...



Si, i primi acquisti sono stati iscritti nel "mini bilancio" al 30.06.2017, ma ovviamente non ne abbiamo ammortato nulla nel conto economico visto che, appunto, sono stati presi tutti tra maggio e giugno. Tuttavia i debiti relativi al costo dei cartellini sono stati caricati per l'intero... infatti sono saliti da 45M a 142M (+97M)  
I crediti delle "nuove" cessioni, invece, non sono stati caricati sul mini bilancio perché quelle più corpose le abbiamo chiuse praticamente tutte dopo il 1 luglio. Quindi quei crediti li vedremo tutti nel bilancio 17/18, che verrà approvato ad ottobre 2018.


----------

